# Too much SNOW let's go to JAMAICA!!!



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Here are some warm Jamaican pics, maybe you can all pretend like me that I am there right now...to be continued...



> Here are some warm Jamaican pics, maybe you can all pretend like me that I am there right now...to be continued...[/B]



I took all of these except the ones with me in them...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

That is soooo beautiful and SO opposite of what is outside my window I just want to cry!!

Last year at this exact time we were packing for our one week vacation at Walt Disney World Florida. It was a glorious week. Me and my hubby traveled every winter before we had kids but now it's rather costly to do so...no winter vacations this year. NEXT winter we are possibly thinking of taking a family cruise...finances permitting, of course...we lso want to put an addition on our house OR move in the summer of 2008!! (we bought this house from friends of ours and we are quite cramped and need more space...real estate in MA is some of the most expensive in the country...


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Jamaica is so beautiful, my second home...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice pictures. Want to go there too.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I am ready to go back...


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How I would love to be there right now...........


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Fabulous pictures, mon. Jamaica me crazy to go there!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, gorgeous pictures, Nanci!!! What a beautiful place; I wish I was there!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh lord Nanci come get me and lets fly there together








Beautiful...
How is Puttie









ANDREA~


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

As soon as Puttie







is back to her frisky self, me amd my pac are ready go.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Just Beautiful! We aren't experiencing Snow. We do have Cold weather. I am sick with the Flu, totally lose my voice... MY hubby says's I am miss squeaky right now. 

Those Pictures are soooo inviting.. 

Post more..


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm there!!!







Nanci, you look so happy in those pictures!! (Unlike me! I'm looking out at a grayer than gray day with freezing rain pelting down!







)

Thanks for cheering us up with those beautiful pictures!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!!!! Outstanding pictures... you are obviously more than a regular amateur! The scenery is fabulous but also the composition of the shots is wonderful, too!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> WOW!!!! Outstanding pictures... you are obviously more than a regular amateur! The scenery is fabulous but also the composition of the shots is wonderful, too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, 100% amateur....I am artsy and creative but no photographer. I just try to capture the beauty and essence as I see it, am very careful at how I frame shots..zero training ,zero experience...So thank you sooooooooooo much for that compliment.
I AM most happy there, have "family" there and strong ties for the past 25 years. I am usually there 4 times a winter and because of one thing and another I haven't made it down yet this year...VERY WEIRD FEELING, let me tell you. I hope to be back down in the next 2 weeks or so...


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the fab pictures certainly got me day dreaming!!!!
Have been meaning to ask you.... Where did you get Putties beautiful sweater and hat?
They are adorable!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Thanks for the fab pictures certainly got me day dreaming!!!!
> Have been meaning to ask you.... Where did you get Putties beautiful sweater and hat?
> They are adorable!!!
> 
> ...


El Cheapo sweater am telling you...it was from www.petedge.com or www.dog.com, was really inexpensive but it cracked me up...it has a tall braid of red that stands right up like a sherpa hat, that is cut off in this pic, here it anotherics were taken at my husband's office ( he is an M.D., see those files? Puttie was saying; NOW can we go HOME?)!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

breathtaking it is so beautiful
i wish i went there for a vacation


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> breathtaking it is so beautiful
> i wish i went there for a vacation[/B]


I am going to buy a second home there and then you can come stay with me. It is heaven for me there...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

THAT'S IT - YOU'RE ADOPTING ME .... and taking me to your other home . Beaches are my favorite thing IN THE WORLD !!!! Sarah


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I've just jumped on the Jamaica idea for my honeymoon destination - PERFECT !!!!! Sarah


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> I've just jumped on the Jamaica idea for my honeymoon destination - PERFECT !!!!! Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link me I will recommend places to you for where to stay....I posted these so we didnt have to look out the window at the dreariness...it i speaceful though here right now..but this thread was for an alternative to whats hitting so many of us...Has to be Negril, Sarah. I will come meet you there at the end of the honeymoon.x0x0x0x0x


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I've just jumped on the Jamaica idea for my honeymoon destination - PERFECT !!!!! Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it, Sarah!! Jamaica is beautiful. And if you like beaches, then definitely go to Negril. 
[attachment=19416:attachment]
(Okay, that's not a beach, but there are great beaches there, trust me!!)
Of the resort areas, it offers the closest thing to "real" Jamaica (IMO) and really has the most incredible sunsets. I've traveled the entire country, and Negril is one of my favorite places.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=335187
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonnie's Mom where have you been? I stay with family in St. Mary, Jack's River. That side of the island, . Ochy and Mo Bay , is the Atlantic Ocean and the water is not as sweet as the Caribbean Sea ( Negril area). I have been all over that island for the past 25 years, I'd love to know what areas you like. negril is very sweet and no man made beaches, but Port Antonio is the least commercial area for tourists on the island. It is in a bit of a slump right now though...Please share!! Love that you have been there too!! Did you take that pic? it looks like West End, is it?


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Do they have a limit on hown many ninja's can be there at one time


----------



## hohumbarb (Nov 4, 2006)

no snow here but would still love to be there ...great pictures


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Do they have a limit on hown many ninja's can be there at one time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, but we need some more here!! negril is Ninja capital hee hee hee


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

More as requested...just float away with them...


still more:


still more:
Here is link to funny video of my family Allan using me as weights to do push ups...


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Wish I looked as good as you in bathing suit


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Wish I looked as good as you in bathing suit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but







LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pat, before I say any more on Jamaica - will you please tell this apparently old and out of touch woman what the NINJA stuff is all about?







It's driving me crazy not knowing!!

Okay, the picture I posted earlier was from my hotel room in Negril. A place called Home Sweet Home, and it really was, beautiful, friendly and laid back. Just like almost everything else in Jamaica.

Here is a sunset from the same time in Negril:

[attachment=19436:attachment] 

And here is a shot of Hellshire Beach. I went there a few times, played dominoes and drank Red Stripe! I was based in Kingston, staying with friends, but they hooked me up with a relative who spent days driving me around.

[attachment=19437:attachment] 

We also went into the mountains, I had the best jerk pork and chicken EVER. Even the famous Boston jerk, Wow, was it good. One of those great memories that you can taste.

Okay, here's the last picture, of me on the road. Yes, that's a Red Stripe, and no I wasn't driving!









[attachment=19438:attachment]


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Pat, before I say any more on Jamaica - will you please tell this apparently old and out of touch woman what the NINJA stuff is all about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! See I was right, Home Sweet Home IS located on negril's WEST END!! LOL!! I am glad you loved it like I do..it is my heart of hearts.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Pat, before I say any more on Jamaica - will you please tell this apparently old and out of touch woman what the NINJA stuff is all about?







It's driving me crazy not knowing!!

The first rule of being a Ninja is dont talk about being a Ninja, but seeings as you seem like a nice lady I will go before the Ninja council and ask what may be revealed to you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Pat, before I say any more on Jamaica - will you please tell this apparently old and out of touch woman what the NINJA stuff is all about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 















Thanks - your secret will be safe with me. I wait with baited breath!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm going to Ocho Rios next Sunday!!!! I'm so excited and your pictures have made me even more excited!! Is there anything that we MUST do? We are really just looking to relax on the beach but if there is anything that we really should check out please let me know


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Pat, before I say any more on Jamaica - will you please tell this apparently old and out of touch woman what the NINJA stuff is all about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








Will be there in a few minutes Pat.



Nanci, I have enjoyed so VERY much all the photos... I have one question... may I please have your tan?



LOVE TO YOU!
Melanie


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> I'm going to Ocho Rios next Sunday!!!! I'm so excited and your pictures have made me even more excited!! Is there anything that we MUST do? We are really just looking to relax on the beach but if there is anything that we really should check out please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me and let me know where you will be staying. I can arrange a driver for you and anything else you want tour wise...


----------

